# Fussball Bundesliga bot



## gwinnio (25. Oktober 2003)

HI !
Da ich mich nicht so gut mit Scripten oder ähnlichen irc Sachen auskenne wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr vllt ein Fussball Bundesliga Bot habt der die Tabelle und den Spieltag anzeigt. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand dieses Script hier reinschreiebn würde, zum Download bereitstellen könnte oder eins schreiben kann. Vielleicht seid ihr ja kreativ und lasst euch was einfallen (wäre nett)
Grüße,
gwinnio


----------



## robbyflobby (27. Oktober 2003)

hm das is wirklich ne klasse idee: N Liveticker Bot der immer die Tore in den Channel sagt Spielstände, Tabbellen. Hm ich wär intressiert hab aber keine Ahnugn wie man das realisieren könnte. Hoffe das bekommt jemand hin


----------



## gwinnio (28. Oktober 2003)

Geduld ist der Schlüssel zur Freude


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Oktober 2003)

> Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand dieses Script hier reinschreiebn würde, zum Download bereitstellen könnte oder eins schreiben kann


Wenn ich einen Link bekomme, wo dauerhaft die Ergebnisse im gleichen Format stehen, kann ich gerne ein passendes Script schreiben, umsonst  (-> Zeitaufwand) natürlich nicht.


----------



## gwinnio (28. Oktober 2003)

http://buli.rtl.de/fussball/spielplan/buli1/index.html 

Das wäre der Link Tabelle und Ergebnisse ich hoffe das reicht
Aba was würdest du haben wollen Geld kann ich nicht aufbringen 
mfg


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gwinnio _
> *http://buli.rtl.de/fussball/spielplan/buli1/index.html
> 
> Das wäre der Link Tabelle und Ergebnisse ich hoffe das reicht
> ...


Das ganze ist nicht in 5 Minuten getan und daher ist das von dir genannte Mittel die einzig adäquate Gegenleistung.

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir, den TCL-Guide, TCL-Bücher u.ä. zu lesen, so dass du das Script dann selbst schreiben kannst.

Viel Erfolg,


----------



## gwinnio (28. Oktober 2003)

Hmm
Vieleicht findet sich ja hier noch jemand an der was für die Menschheit tun will und das script umsonst machen würde! Denn ich glaube das dieses Script viele Leute habne wolln und dann sehen ich nichz ein das ich dafür zahlen muss und die anderen bekommen das umsonst  Aber trotzdem 
mfg


----------



## Helmut Klein (30. Oktober 2003)

Handhabung: /bliga -ts #channel/nickname
"t" steht fuer Tabelle und "s" fuer Spieltag, je nachdem was angezeigt werden soll entweder -t, -s oder -ts anhaengen.

Das ist ein mirc-script, gehoert demnach in ALT + R.

Ich hoffe da wurde vom Forum her nichts konvertiert im script. 

[edit]
Siehe 2. Beitrag von mir, da ist das Script angehaengt.


----------



## gwinnio (31. Oktober 2003)

Auf jeden Fall schonma vielen dank!
Aber  wenn ich   /bliga -ts #channel/Nick oder /bliga -ts #channel eingeben kommt  —› (BLIGA) is an invalid command
Ich weiss nicht was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte  
Hab alles in remote gemacht.
Noja vielleicht kannste ja nochmal sagen was ich falsch gemacht hab 
mfg


----------



## Helmut Klein (31. Oktober 2003)

Datei in dein mIRC-Verzeichnis kopieren, Namen aendern in bliga.mrc und dann in mIRC 


> /load -rs bliga.mrc



eingeben.

Danach sollte es gehen. Vergiss nicht das alte, das du in ALT + R kopiert hast, rauszunehmen.

Handhabung siehe oben.


----------



## gwinnio (1. November 2003)

Das is ja schonmal gar nicht schlecht  
Aber es wäre besser wenn jeder die Befehle ausführen könnte und nicht nur die, die das scribt installiert  haben.
Und das man vllt mit !tabelle und !spieltag die Informationen abrufen kann 
mfg


----------



## Mike Cater (2. November 2003)

normalerweise würde ich nur 

```
/help /on text
```
posten,

aber für dich.


```
on @*:text:!tabelle:#: {
  bliga -t $chan
}

on @*:text:!spieltag:#: {
  bliga -s $chan
}
```


----------



## Helmut Klein (3. November 2003)

Ich schließe mich Mike Cater an, eigentlich solltest du den Part noch selber schaffen können, aber hier mal das ganze noch mit Flood-Protection:


```
on *:text:!tabelle:#:{
  if (!%fld.bliga.t) {
  bliga -t $chan
  set -u10 %fld.bliga.t $nick
 }
}

on *:text:!spieltag:#:{
 if (!%fld.bliga.s) {
  bliga -s $chan
  set -u10 %fld.bliga.s $nick
 }
}
```


----------



## gunhero (11. November 2003)

Mhmmm ... Nette Sache  

Könntet ihr mir mal paar urls geben, wo das IRC-scripten beschrieben und erklärt wird? Hab davon nämlich relativ 0 plan. naja ... wäre nett von euch 

mfg
gunny  

PS: Wer will kann mir natürlich auch so unterricht geben  so via IRC oder so *gg*


----------



## Gunner (23. November 2003)

*hab eine frage*

Also ich hab eine frage und zwar:
Ich hab nun dieses Bliga.mrc und noch tv-script.mrc also irgentwie klappt das dann nimmer... und ich wollt noch fragen wie ich das mach, dass ein anderes irc user die Liga sowie die Tv programme abrufen kann. Wollte die scripte nähmlich zu nem bot machn.....
wär nett wenn mir da einer hilft


----------



## Helmut Klein (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von socke _
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Das musst du in ALT + R tun, dann kann man per "!tabelle" und "!spieltag" die jeweilgen Infos abfragen.


----------



## klausb (24. November 2003)

*bekomme das einfach nicht hin*

hi, 
bei mir kommt dann im channel immer:

 #[RnTK]Clan/Viper-1981  1. Stuttgart
No such channel (#[RnTK]Clan/Viper-1981)

usw. was mache ich falsch?


----------



## robbyflobby (24. November 2003)

Hi,
erst ma ein großes Lob an Socke !
Jedoch find ich sollten noch 2 Sachen verbessert werden:
1. Eine andere Homepage sollte abgerufen werden, da naja wie soll ich es sagen die gewählte Homepage von RTL ist *fg* .Ne aber mal im Ernst: Die wechseln die Url recht häufig! Daher schlage ich vor lieber diese Seiten zu benutzen: 
http://www.bundesliga.de/liga/tabelle/   (Für die Tabelle)
http://www.bundesliga.de/liga/matches/2003/  (Für den aktuellen Spieltag)

2. Beansprucht das Script recht viel Traffic, da jedesmal wenn jemand den Befehl ausführt, die ganze Seite abgerufen wird. Daher fände ich es gut, wenn das möglich ist, eine zeitliche Begrenzung einbauen: Also wenn jemand die Tabelle aufruft, dann läd er diese von der Homepage und "cached" die Tabelle dann. Und wenn später wieder jemand die Tabelle aufruft, dann muss das Script nur noch die "gecachte" Datei auslesen. Und wenn die "gecachte" Datei älter als 5 Minuten ist und jemand benutzt z.b. den !tabelle Befehl wird die Seite neu gecached.

Ich hoff dies ist realisierbar


----------



## access_on (24. November 2003)

hi ich habe den sinn noch nich ganz verstanden ..
also ich habe bliga.mrc runtergeladen und in mirc-ordner gepackt, dann hab ich es bei alt+r alle reingemacht und dann geöffnet mit /load -rs bliga.mrc ,aber es klappt nicht .. die anderen posts mit !spieltag und so hab ich auch geadded ..
pls help nochmal schritt für schritt erklären .. 
danke


----------



## Helmut Klein (27. November 2003)

Es steht alles genaustens beschrieben da, access_on. 
Und bevor du einen Beitrag verfasst solltest du dir erstmal die Netiquette durchlesen.


----------



## Basicky (27. Januar 2004)

Tach,ich bin neu hier.

Also ich hab mir mal das mal angeschaut und versucht das ganze zuverstehen was in dem script geschrieben wurde.Leider habe ich mich da noch nicht rein gefunden.Deshalb konnte ich das noch net auf die beiden Seiten

http://www.bundesliga.de/liga/tabelle/ (Für die Tabelle)
http://www.bundesliga.de/liga/matches/2003/ (Für den aktuellen Spieltag)

ändern.Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir einer von euch das mal umschreiben könnte und mir dann noch erklären dazu geben kann, was man alles hätte ändern sollen damit das auf die Seite angepasst ist und das auch andere User die tabelle abfragen können.Denn in Zukunft würde ich sowas auch malger  allein probieren.Danke für eure mühe.Danke schon im vorraus

Basicky


----------



## CocaCola (7. Februar 2004)

*Fußball Bot ^^*

mOin hab ma ne frage........kann man aus den sachen die ihr gemacht habt auch einen Livetricker machen? aber nur für ein Verein.....wenn ja pls heft mir 

mFg Coca


----------



## endy-de (7. Februar 2004)

Also meines Wissens brauchst du da eine Seite (URL) von deinem Verein.
Also Tabellenplatz usw...


----------



## CocaCola (8. Februar 2004)

ja von http://www.hsv.de   nur hab ich kA wie man das scriptet usw


----------



## Schalker (8. Februar 2004)

*Live-Ticker-Bot*

Ich suche ein (.mrc oder .tcl) Live-Ticker Script für die 1.Bundesliga. Die Live-Ticker Informationen sollen von einer Seite wie zb. http://www.bundesliga.de automatisch genommen werden.
Ich würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen.


----------



## Dirk-Muh (9. Februar 2004)

Hi zusammen

habe auch einje kleine frage zu dem Bundesliga Script...
also, kann man das auch umschreiben in TCL ? ich habe ein eggdrop und dafür muss es in TCL sein... (TCL ist ein EGGDROP verzeichnis oder so).

ich brauche also ein Ticker. und da muss das drin sein wenn man !Ticker schreibt der er den lezt geschriebenen ticker anzeigt im channel. und im interne channel muss man !t <text> machen mit das so automatisch ohne was abzurufen im normalen channel gehen muss. also ohne !ticker zu schreiben...

ein kolege hat es in einem normalen script aber ich habe gehört das es in TCL ganz anders sein soll. könnt ihr mir helfen ?

die seite von uns ist http://www.BL2.de
und IRC channel #2.Bundesliga
im Quakenet natürlich 

MfG Dirk-Muh


----------



## Helmut Klein (10. Februar 2004)

*Geschlossen*, da sich alles verlief. 

Es wird sich wohl schwer jemand finden der euch individuelle Scripte schreibt, sei es für einen Eggdrop in TCL oder für mIRC in MSL.
Und ein Script-Anfrage Thread ist das hier sicherlich nicht.


----------

